# St Lucia's endemic reptile population on the verge of extinction



## potato matter (Jan 13, 2010)

*Published On:* 12-11-2009
*Source:* Caribbean Net News

CASTRIES, St Lucia -- A nationwide scientific study of St Lucia’s reptiles and amphibians, completed this month, has uncovered that the island’s endemic reptile populations are approaching critically low levels...

*Go to Original Article*


----------

